# decortication and marsupialization of renal cyst



## ppoole (May 27, 2014)

Good morning. 

Operation performed: Robotically assisted laparoscopic right renal cyst decortication and marsupialization, intraoperative ultrasound guidance. 

I am leaning toward 50541 but not sure if the marsupialization is also considered part of this code. Otherwise, I am looking at unlisted code 50549.

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------

